# really free bottle book, no joke...



## GuntherHess (Nov 23, 2007)

One of the forum members gave me a great idea.
 Every collector should have all the references they can but not everyone has the money to spend on bottle books. I would like to offer my American Antique Medicine Bottles 2007 Price Guide free to any forum members.
 All you have to do is email me at my Verizon email address shown below and I will email you the 2007 price guide in Adobe Acrobat format. If you dont already have the reader for pdfs you can download that from...
http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
 Merry Christmas to you all.

 If it's a medicine and If you want to know What is it? Before 1900, I may be able to help.


----------



## Baydog51 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have already e-mailed you for your guide but I wanted to thank you publicly for this generous offer. This will be a real service to many of us.  Gary


----------



## sweetrelease (Nov 23, 2007)

you know something just when you had too much of all this crap the world can through at you ,someone always reminds me that there is still good people in this world.matt you are a class act my friend ,thanks and have a "merry christmas" too ,matt


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 23, 2007)

I just emailed about a dozen copies of the price guide so some of you should be receiving it. In the rare instance that your email system cant deal with a 2 meg file let me know and I'll try to mail you a CDROM version. 
 I always apprieciate constructive feedback and your thoughts for making the guide better. I will keep this offer open until Christmas so people gone for the holidays dont miss out.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Nov 23, 2007)

A generous offer Matt - many thanks.  I look forward to seeing the changes and additions to your 2006  printed version which I have used extensively.

 Regards - Sam


----------



## jamus (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you for the wonderful cristmas present! I will email you soon.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Nov 23, 2007)

Matt just got it thanks I use your other all the time . Can't wait to look and see what this one has in it. Again thanks . BOB


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 23, 2007)

A few people asked about printed copies... The pdf format file can easily taken to Kinkos or any other printing place to get a copy made and bound. If you need something you carry to bottle shows or whatever that's a simple solution.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 23, 2007)

you da man


----------



## amblypygi (Nov 24, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  zanes_antiques
> 
> you da man


 
 Hear, hear! A very generous offer Matt, thanks!

 Sean


----------



## bottlepoor (Nov 24, 2007)

Matt, thanks so much for the American Medicine Bottles book, all the info is incredible. I know that was a lot of hard work and then to just give it away, amazing!!!  I hope all the generosity you have shown will come back to you. 
                                                                                  THANKS again,
                                                                                                        Steve


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 24, 2007)

Heyy Matt. Just got it and started looking through it. IT looks amazing and i really really appreciate your genorisity and sharing all of your hard work with us for free! Thanks so much.
 Tony


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the good words. My plan is to get a bunch of free bottle books when you guys all write your own [][][].
 Dont know if everyone noticed but the guide has an alphabetic index if you drag the left side of the frame open. Also you should be able to do searches in the viewer which is one big advantage over the printed copy.
 The ultimate would be to have every reference I own on a PDA to carry when I travel. Maybe some day.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks a ton Matt.  This is a fine gesture from you!  Kelley


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 24, 2007)

Just wanted to say Thank you much Sir! bill


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 24, 2007)

Matt,....Always like to read your posts, and very much appreciate this gesture of kindness, I love being part of this fine forum....lot's of great folks here.                                                                                            Kindest regards, Joe


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you, Matt.
 Bill


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Matt-that is super nice of you! I got it in email no problem....I hope Santa is extra nice to you this year! 
 Merry Christmas & Thanks Again,
 Pam


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Nov 25, 2007)

Your so good to us!!!!!!
 Thank you sooooooooooooo much!
 ww


----------



## Runner (Nov 25, 2007)

I have also emailed you about your guide.  I just want to publicly reiterate what Gary said.
 Its a very generous offer.
 Thanks again
 Lance


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks. I've gotten a pretty good response so far, sent out about 40 emails. Everyone that requested should have got an email back. If anyone emailed me and hasnt got a response let me know.


----------



## jane8851 (Nov 26, 2007)

It's great, thank you so much! Matt, you are a gentleman and a scholar.

 Jane


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, what a great guy.  Thank you for sharing all your efforts and time it had to take to put your book together with a bunch of dirty bums like us.  It's all too rare to find someone in this world anymore with an attitude like yours.  Good luck in all your endeavors in the future, and thank you again.
 Josh


----------



## logueb (Nov 26, 2007)

Hopefully my Email made it through for my work e-mail address.  If not let me know.  Thanks for this generous offer.  It's good to know that there are those in the Hobby who are willing to share their knowledge and resourses with others.  It will be one of the best gifts to receive this time of the year.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2007)

Matt, Your book is excellent, and your generosity is greatly appreciated. You are an asset to our hobby and the forum. Many Thanks, Jim


----------



## ktbi (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you Matt.  I sent an email to you just a little but ago.  I can't wait to thumb through it....

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Nov 27, 2007)

> I can't wait to thumb through it....


 
 You mean "mouse" thru it...?


 Ron


----------



## tncgal (Nov 27, 2007)

_Your gift is most appreciated._
*Thank You !!!*


----------



## idigjars (Nov 27, 2007)

Matt, thank you very much for the gift.  It truly is an early Christmas present.  Wow, there is so much information in this.  To any folks that might have any problem opening the file, I had to download a newer version of adobe which is free.   Thank you again!!  Best regards!   Paul []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you Matt and The best of Holidays to you and yours.

 On the subject of free books, this ones not mine but it might be of interest. 
 Nostrums and Quackery: Articles on the Nostrum Evil and Quackery 
http://books.google.com/books?id=v3kaAAAAMAAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=Nostrums+Quackery


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 27, 2007)

Hopefully the adobe reader link I posted at the start of this threat works???



> All you have to do is email me at my Verizon email address shown below and I will email you the 2007 price guide in Adobe Acrobat format. If you dont already have the reader for pdfs you can download that from...
> http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html


 
 I'm glad many people realize that a good price guide has more utility then just looking up PRICES. []  Also, its a price_ guide,_ NOT the Holy Bible, never trust any information that comes from only a single source. I know there are mistakes in it, its a constant tuning job in process. Your help is always appreiciated.


----------



## annie44 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, Matt, for your generosity and for creating this great resource!  I'm sure I will use the price guide often!


----------



## jagee44 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Matt, I am sure this guide will be very hepfull.
 Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## grime5 (Nov 27, 2007)

i just sent an email to you from your profile.the email link on your post didnt work for me. thanks for offering this to us. let me know if you get my email. thanks greg


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 27, 2007)

> i just sent an email to you from your profile.the email link on your post didnt work for me. thanks for offering this to us. let me know if you get my email. thanks greg


 
 send me a PM with your email, to get it faster. That Yahoo mail account isnt very predictable.


----------



## California Dream N (Nov 28, 2007)

I recieved my copy earlier this evening and I have to say "THANK YOU"... again. It is wonderful and also a most generous offer...Norene   []


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 8, 2007)

I have sent out about 60 or so copies of the Medicine Guide. If you asked for one and didnt get it let me know at my Verizon email below or PM me through the forum. The free price guide offer is open until this Christmas. The only problems I have heard from people is old versions of acrobat reader wont open it but that's easy to remedy via free upgrade.


----------



## whiskeyman (Dec 8, 2007)

Great book and a lotta research/work, MATT.
  Thanks.......


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks again Matt.You are a credit to the hobby!I thought I would print it out,but think I'll enjoy having it on the hard disk even better.Merry Christmas to you and yours,Doug


----------



## Jim1870 (Dec 9, 2007)

Matt, 

 I forgot to thank you on the forum as well.  It was VERY kind of you to offer this.  I learned a lot in the first 11 pages.  Sometimes it is helpful to have the just the basics to use as a reference.  The Historic Bottle Website can be overwhelming when all you want to remember is a color or a simple term.  Good job - Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks. I wasnt sure if people even looked at that intro section. I'll have to atempt to enhance it some for next versions. 
 I'm working on trying to incorporate medicine trade cards as a bonus section. A lot of work scanning those things. I need to find a small scanner similar to a business card scanner that does like 4x6" cards. I have a decent flat bed scanner but its terrible for scanning small cards.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 22, 2007)

Last call for any forum members wanting my 2007 Medicine Price Guide in PDF format.
 Next week is the end of the offer. Email me at my verizon email address below if you want one.  
 ...happy Festivus to all...


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 22, 2007)

hi matt, i would love to have your book.  i tried several times to go to your verizon e mail but all i get is a blank page.  i also sent a message thru the forum but didn't get a responce.  help.   rhona


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 22, 2007)

> rhona


 
 I found your email on my Yahoo account in the big spam folder. 
 Its funny that Yahoo classifies yahoo emails as spam???
 Sent you the price guide file.
 Sorry I cant post my normal email addresses here in text, I dont want the hundreds of spam messages like my Yahoo account gets.






 can you read this?


----------



## logueb (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the book Matt.  I had the same problem as Rhona on the computer at work.  It kept coming back as an undelivered E-mail.  Finally got it to go through on the computer at home, and  received the copy. Great reference material at the beginning.  I haven't had time to check all the listings, but what I've seen so far is great.  Thanks again for such a generous gift. Best gift so far this Christmas.  Have a wonderful Christmas and a prosperous New Year.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 23, 2007)

hi matt,  thank you every so much.  i did a little browsing, it's great.  thank you so much for the wonderful christmas gift.   rhona


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 23, 2007)

wow, thanks!


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Dec 25, 2007)

I just wanted to thank you again. The book has been so helpful!
 I hope you have a wonderful holiday with lots of Frederick Maryland and Dr Fahrney Bottles under your tree!
 ww


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 25, 2007)

> I hope you have a wonderful holiday with lots of Frederick Maryland and Dr Fahrney Bottles under your tree!


 
 heh, dont think Santa is that well connected[] Glad you liked the price guide.


----------



## Johnny Bottles (Dec 26, 2007)

Just emailed you,wanted to thank you very much for the book. John


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 26, 2007)

Just sent you the file John.  

*This officially ends the Christmas free price guide offer.*

  I sent out about 100 copies of it to forum members so hopefully it will be serving the purpose for which it was intended. Hope you all enjoy it and have a happy and safe holiday.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Dec 26, 2007)

I use you 2006 Medicine Price Guide all of the time. I just downloaded your 2007 Guide and am here to tell you how pleased I am for the kind offer. I have now have it on my hard drive and on CD. Thanks again.


----------



## lowcountry_lookin (Dec 29, 2007)

Matt I just sent you an email, and I am looking forward to getting your guide.  I am sure it will be a huge help to a new collector and bottle hunter.

 thanks for this offer!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 30, 2007)

> This officially ends the Christmas free price guide offer.


 bump


----------

